# Wood burning chimney issue



## gherk (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd like to install a high efficiency wood burning fireplace in my place in southern colo. It currently has an old heatilator manufactured fireplace that I have removed the doors, facing and surround so I now have full access to the unit. It uses an 8" SL 300 flue.
By removing the rest of the metalwork, I could reframe the alcove and install a zero-clearance fireplace and avoid doing a lot of fireproofing and associated stonework.
The issue is with the chimney/flue. The new stove requires a 6" high-temp flue. Is there any recourse to tearing out the old 8" and replacing it with 
6"HT? There is a bend hear the top of the installation where the flue goes around the main beam of the house. Total length of the flue is about 20'.
I would like to put some 6" flexible stainless liner inside the existing 8", but I doubt that would be deemed fireworthy.
I'm pretty handy with reconstruction projects but I would leave this to a pro if access wasn't such a problem.
Thanks for any input...


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

If the existing 8" flue was rated for wood fires, and you put an additional 6" stainless flex liner inside it, why wouldn't it be still fire rated ? If anything, I'd think it was MORE fire proof.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

When I was going to convert my fireplace insert to a wood stove insert, the code was to install flex pipe in the existing piped chimney.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

You could snake a 6" flex line down through the 8".


----------

